# Which level to buy



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I own the greenlee. It has given me no problems at all. Survived a few drops too!

~Matt


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

i've got the smaller greenlee level and i love it. super strong magnets and built to last, its "fallen" from at least 10 feet with no damage.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.lenoxsaw.com/level.htm


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Stabila, Greenlee, Checkpoint. (The Greenlee is a Checkpoint clone)

Take your pick. :thumbsup:

I have the Stabila, and really want the Checkpoint. NICE Stuff!


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I use the STABILA 70TMW its magnetic also for clinging to steelwork etc.

seems very acurate as well.

Chris


----------



## nickemaxey (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00948295000P?keyword=level
Seems pretty bad ass but probably couldnt take many falls.


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

That would be pretty cool if it had a cast aluminum frame


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

kkelter said:


> That would be pretty cool if it had a cast aluminum frame





> Level Edge Material: Metal


Pretty cool, not bad for $25. Looks pretty bulky though. It'd be good for the house, I wouldn't want to take it on the job.


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

The edge may be metal but the case and everything else is plastic. 

..yeah, definetely not durable enough for a job.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one of those made by Dana (Spicer). Very handy thing to have around.

Great for setting up pinion angle on a rear end and for setting up drivetrain geometry.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have both of the Greenlee levels but I saw the Stanley Fat Max that my apprentice just got that is over $10 less in price and much more beefy.


----------



## cschmid (Nov 19, 2007)

I also have both greenlee levels and am very pleased..


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

The problem with the smaller of the Greenlee levels is that it is too short for most pockets. I'll have to go reaching around in there looking like I'm picking my seat. As it has been said, the larger, Checkpoint knockoff is a nicer size and heft.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

goose134 said:


> The problem with the smaller of the Greenlee levels is that it is too short for most pockets. I'll have to go reaching around in there looking like I'm picking my seat. As it has been said, the larger, Checkpoint knockoff is a nicer size and heft.


I keep mine in a pouch pocket so it's easy to get at. I think it is the best for accurate tube bending and setting handy boxes and sensors. The larger one is good overall.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got the Greenlee mini level. It's very nice. The magnets are very strong so it doesn't slip down when you've got it on the side of something. Very light, don't even know it's there when carrying it. http://www.mygreenlee.com/Products/...=showGreenleeProductTemplate&upc_number=11617


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

the greenlee. 

I always like a 30º bubble and a 45º bubble.

Neo magnets are a must.

since checkpoint had such a problem with their vials coming loose and the greenlee was referred to as a clone, any chance it is made by checkpoint and suffers the same problems?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

nap said:


> the greenlee.
> 
> I always like a 30º bubble and a 45º bubble.
> 
> ...


I've had my Greenlee level 9 months or so, and had no problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## Avery (Nov 27, 2007)

i also have the mini greenlee level and my boss has the fullsize their great way better then my old torpedo which had barly a magnet at all


----------



## rivalshad (Jan 6, 2008)

Greenlee mini is nice, but they are the same as Checkpoint, and Checkpoint is the same quality and usually at least $10 cheaper.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

I perfer the Empire True Blue


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have both the checkpoint and stanely fat max level. Had the checkpoint first lost a view vials and the lines were hard to see. ( 5 Years old)So bought a fat max. I like it also but compared to the checkpoint it feels like it's twice the size of the checkpoint.Could use one or two more magnets on them.


----------



## jdndaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

does anybody know if the klein torpedo with the rare earth magnets are any good?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Most any level with the RE magnets are good. 
I greatly prefer a solid aluminum level like this Stabila.


----------



## james8199 (Feb 13, 2008)

jdndaddy said:


> does anybody know if the klein torpedo with the rare earth magnets are any good?


 
I use it everyday, best level I've ever owned. I paid around 20-25$ for it about three years ago. holds up pretty good too, she's seen some nasty falls over the years.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had my checkpoint for 5 years and it still works great, dropped it a couple times off a lift about 25' up and no damage what so ever. I also have the green lee mini but rarely use it. Like was said earlier it gets lost in my pockets.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*levels*

Poly-plastics work fine and they don't short out.:thumbup: rbj


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Short out to WHAT?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> I've had my checkpoint for 5 years and it still works great, dropped it a couple times off a lift about 25' up and no damage what so ever.


Have you checked it to be sure it still reads level?


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*WHaaaat.*



Speedy Petey said:


> Short out to WHAT?


Speedy Petey, 
You had to ask. Some time ago on a remod, a helper was using a metal plumbers level to straighten a direct wired bathroom light bar. Strange things do happen and somehow the level made contact to accidentally short the pull chain hookup between the bar and the bootlegged wiring. :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh real nice. Blame the level. 
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

ps. It was the plumber's level.....he he.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Have you checked it to be sure it still reads level?


Of course:thumbsup:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I like this one


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

kkelter said:


> My cheap johnson level broke so I need to buy a new one.
> 
> I have been trying to decide between the Stabila 25200 and the Greenlee L107.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin, 

All kidding aside, a cheap Stanley#43-294 8" torpedo works fine and it easily fits in a belt pouch. You can upgrade to one that has a laser in it if you like.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

rbj said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> All kidding aside, a cheap Stanley#43-294 8" torpedo works fine and it easily fits in a belt pouch. You can upgrade to one that has a laser in it if you like.


 
The magnetic strip in the cheap Stanley won't hold it to a panel if you tapping it into position and the smaller dark vials are not that easy to see in low light conditions. Also the magnet strip isn't very good on small conduit. Just in the last few days I have been using a Klein that has glow in the dark rings around the vials, it's a pleasure in new construction areas with poor lighting. I do like the Stanley FatMax level and it under $20.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Ditto on the Klein.. rbj


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw a pipefitter using this level the other day and WOW I have to buy one. A little on the expensive side but this thing has a strong magnet that runs the LENGTH of the level not just 3 magnets along the length. It's great for measuring the degree of bend in existing conduit so you can match it when installing new conduit side by side... and it is super well made in the USA!:thumbsup: http://www.flangewizard.com/pocket_pro_level.html


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.greenlee.com/archive/MA4774.pdf
http://www.toolup.com/imdir/product/Greenlee/Large/L77.jpg
http://images.lowes.com/product/038987/038987100352.jpg

All of these are good choices, it's all up to personal preference


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I saw a pipefitter using this level the other day and WOW I have to buy one. A little on the expensive side but this thing has a strong magnet that runs the LENGTH of the level not just 3 magnets along the length. It's great for measuring the degree of bend in existing conduit so you can match it when installing new conduit side by side... and it is super well made in the USA!:thumbsup: http://www.flangewizard.com/pocket_pro_level.html


Looks real nice, but $70 is a tad steep for a level, IMO.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate it when you guys talk about expensive tools ........ NOW I must get one. Seriously I really can't tell the difference between the $30 plus level against my Mayers $10 level. Is it that much of a difference? Someone school me please. BTW Happy Easter everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gatti said:


> I hate it when you guys talk about expensive tools ........ NOW I must get one. Seriously I really can't tell the difference between the $30 plus level against my Mayers $10 level. Is it that much of a difference? Someone school me please. BTW Happy Easter everyone. :thumbup:


says the guy with more tools still in the wrapper than out, (we know) your just a collector


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> says the guy with more tools still in the wrapper than out, (we know) your just a collector


 
why are you on my nuts randomkiller? I can't help if I have tools just sitting in my car unopened. I have them because they were on Sale and I couldn't pass it up. I also sell them to any of the helpers on my crew that need them. Yeah your right I do have alot of tools and yeah it does make me good knowing I have backup


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gatti said:


> why are you on my nuts randomkiller? I can't help if I have tools just sitting in my car unopened. I have them because they were on Sale and I couldn't pass it up. I also sell them to any of the helpers on my crew that need them. Yeah your right I do have alot of tools and yeah it does make me good knowing I have backup


Just busting your balls for posting those picks, nothing personal. If you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I just can't leave a new tool un-opened. Opening a new tool is like undressing a.... well maybe I won't go there..... :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I just can't leave a new tool un-opened. Opening a new tool is like undressing a.... well maybe I won't go there..... :laughing:


I'm the same way, it has to be out of the wrapper to be fingered I mean handled.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I'm the same way, it has to be out of the wrapper to be fingered I mean handled.


I prefer the work "caressed".


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I prefer the work "caressed".


That would give a whole new meaning to sitting in a truck and playing with a pair of dikes.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha I don't mind spending 70 bucks on a level if it is going to last me a long time. Cheap levels maybe last me a year...and I can't remember the last time I lost a tool or had one stolen either...:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> That would give a whole new meaning to sitting in a truck and playing with a pair of dikes.


Or strippers! :thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmmm depends on the dike I guess haha...ever heard the term diesel dike? I would not want them in my truck!!!:blink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hmmm depends on the dike I guess haha...ever heard the term diesel dike? I would not want them in my truck!!!:blink:


I prefer the lipstick type.


----------

